# A Wonderful MLJ Sermon, How To Pray With Full Assurance



## JimmyH (Feb 24, 2018)

I listened to this sermon tonight on mljtrust.org and was greatly blessed. 

https://www.mljtrust.org/sermons-online/hebrews-10-19-22/a-new-and-living-way/

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 2


----------

